# Play .MP4 file



## royal (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a video file with .mp4 extension. Windows Media Player 11 was unable to play this file. I already have K-Lite codec pack installed. So I want to know what do I need to do to play this file ? 

Should i try with Winamp


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2006)

U have klite installed, try playing it with Media player classic it will work. Or u can download vlc media player and play the file with it.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 12, 2006)

You can play mp4 format files in WMP 11.

*Download* : 3ivx D4 4.5.1
File Size: 1.06MB

Just Download and install this Codec. This Codec is for Windows Media Player.


----------



## royal (Nov 12, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> You can play mp4 format files in WMP 11.
> 
> *Download* : 3ivx D4 4.5.1
> File Size: 1.06MB
> ...



Thanks for your help. However after installation, I could not see any video...only the sound was audible. So I installed *K-Lite Codec Pack 2.79 FULL* from here and that solved the problem


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 12, 2006)

K-lite is a good codec pack. Since you said that u already installed it and facing problems opening mp4 file, I suggested a codec meant for playing mp4 file on WMP. It worked for me. Anyways, good to hear that your problem is solved. Thanks for feedback. Keep posting.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 12, 2006)

just n off topic...

I have a Digi Handy Cam... which supports SD card... when i record some thing in SD card and then play it on computer, instate of having KL full and few more codek pack install, its still unable to play that file (.avi)... untill i installed a codec from the CAM Driver CD (also downloadable from the website)...

so.. that means, we still dont get enery thing on KL...


----------



## royal (Nov 13, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> just n off topic...
> 
> I have a Digi Handy Cam... which supports SD card... when i record some thing in SD card and then play it on computer, instate of having KL full and few more codek pack install, its still unable to play that file (.avi)... untill i installed a codec from the CAM Driver CD (also downloadable from the website)...
> 
> so.. that means, we still dont get enery thing on KL...



Just try with GSPOT to find out more about the avi file


----------



## lalam (Nov 13, 2006)

Ummmm maybe you could give Jet Audio a try.....It's a good player plus i play my mp4 videos with it.......


----------



## ayush_chh (Nov 13, 2006)

methinks WINAMP is to play it.....VLC player will play SURE.....


----------



## outlaw (Nov 13, 2006)

VLC even plays cd images.... so try VLC


----------



## sarincv (Nov 15, 2006)

Real player and quicktime will paly mp4 files...winamp palys only mp4 audio


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 16, 2006)

Go for vlc... it plays anyting & everything...


----------

